# Help with new snow tires



## [email protected] (Dec 24, 2008)

I think I am going to bite the bullet and buy new snow tires and wheels so I can change them out in the spring.

They will be for my 2001 Gmc 2500HD Duramax pickup. FYI I usually have about 1000 lbs of weight in the back when I plow.

My tire dealer gave me three suggestions;

Trail Cutter M+S 140.00ea
Dunlop Rover T Max 178.00ea
Bridgestone Blizzak 168.00 ea

Does anybody have any experience with any of these tires? I want the best plowing tire I can get for the money.

Thanks guys


----------



## drivewaydoctor (Nov 26, 2008)

I dont know anything about those tires but last year in the middle of a storm I needed a set of tires in a pinch. I went to wal-mart and bought 4 Trailmark tires. These are the socalled "Wal-Mart Brand" but they are actually made by Goodyear. They are on my 97 Dodge Ram 1500 (jacked way the [email protected]#k up) and I have yet to hit snow I couldn't get through.

I paid $666.00 Cnd for the set installed and balanced. (I will never forget the price, totally bad luck lol)


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

You should be able to get MasterCraft MSRs for less than those. Best I have used so far. Many others have had great results with them. You do not want big knobby "mud" tires. Small blocks, small voids, lots of siping.


----------



## silvercity (Jan 10, 2009)

Bought a couple of sets of Goodyear Duratracs and have been very happy with them. $724 out the door tax and install.


----------



## mikelawtown (Dec 5, 2004)

Chaparral AP are what i bought last year for 600.00 installed and i really have to say that out of 4 trucks i have had bought tires for, these really have been great.


----------



## berkshire (Feb 16, 2008)

Mastercraft MSR's are a great tire........You can also buy them studded..


----------



## REAPER (Nov 23, 2004)

Cooper Discoverer M&S 
Strictly a snow tire and you would need a set of summer tires to put on after the season.

I have yet to put my truck in 4x4 this year using these, even in the 8 inch cement we got 3 weeks ago. Absolutely the best tire I have had on any truck.

A new sponsor here created a thread in the "New to the Industry" forum and I believe is offering $25 rebates if you mention Plowsite.
http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=90046

Had I gone through the Plowsite sponsor I would have saved over a $100 and got a $25 rebate. That would have been plenty in savings to have em mounted and still come out ahead.


----------



## Brucester1 (Aug 12, 2009)

i run firestone transforce a t's LT 265.75.r16 .on my 2500 hd .ihad the dunlop's on another truck and i no like them .they feel apart fast.good luck.


----------



## Indy (Sep 23, 2007)

Revo II, Bridgestone seems to be a nice tire.

I have owned 3 sets and would buy them again...JMHO


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 24, 2008)

Thanks for all the help. On Monday I will check with my tire shop and see if he can get any of these other brand tires. I have heard good reports on the Mastercraft and the Coopers. Thanks again


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

For SNOW and ICE traction Blizzak


----------



## sn95vert (Nov 15, 2009)

I am a fan of Firestone Winter Force tires. Cheap/reliable and can go through anything. Blizak's would be my second choice.


----------



## Brucester1 (Aug 12, 2009)

i got winter force's on my f 150 .a nice tire under $4oo out the door.and they clean out fast


----------



## mikelawtown (Dec 5, 2004)

I had winterforce on the car and wore out way too fast, since then i bought general altimax artic's . wow what a great tire.


----------



## grec-o-face (Jul 7, 2009)

Blizzaks are certainly top dog, but don't rule out BFG all-terrains!!!


----------



## Mike N (Dec 21, 2008)

I've had great results with mud tires in the snow. I used to use Buckshot Radial Mudders, now I use Goodyear Wrangler MT/R's.


----------



## MattR (Jan 4, 2009)

Mike N;928586 said:


> I've had great results with mud tires in the snow. I used to use Buckshot Radial Mudders, now I use Goodyear Wrangler MT/R's.


I have had excellent results with mud tires as well. On my 2wd Ranger, I have a set of old style snow tires (mud type tread) and no ballast and I can drive through 2 foot high drifts with that thing. They clean out great, even better than the Blizzaks I previously had on the truck. Mud type tread does make a bit more noise when driving down the road, yet it is better than hearing the engine reving trying to get unstuck IMHO.

Matt

P.S. This might make a difference. Our roads in my area rarely get cleared enough to see any type of road surface until spring. So constantly driving on hard packed snow or unplowed snow here for the duration of the winter when close to home.


----------



## Brucester1 (Aug 12, 2009)

mikelawtown;928111 said:


> I had winterforce on the car and wore out way too fast, since then i bought general altimax artic's . wow what a great tire.


Winterforce's are a good tire but do wear out fast. when winter is over off they come!


----------



## mycirus (Dec 6, 2008)

I like the Toyo Open Country.


----------



## F-SERIES BEAST (Dec 12, 2009)

I never ran those tires myself, i always run Toyo Open Country. there a little pricey but they are a really nasty tire. There a radial of course, mine are an e load, 10 ply tire m't. I swear by these tires. I run a 35" on a 20" rim, but they come in all shapes and sizes. they wear nice the only down to them is they recommend you rotate them every 5000 miles on the bigger ones, but they wear real slow. here's a look at the tread. these tires have about 3000 miles on them right now in the pics. there's still 100%


----------



## OH350Crew (Sep 30, 2009)

I just put Nitto Terra Grappler A/T's on so far they have really good traction.


----------

